# New to baitcasting



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Knowledge is power.


----------



## SALMOTRUTTA (Nov 10, 2010)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Ive casted more baitcasters then I can recall off the top of my hand. I currently run the ole Pflueger Summit on my gloomis mossyback 7'1 M (wicked setup). Today my 2013 Abu Garcia Revo SX HS for float fishing salmon and steelhead came in (still need to pair it with a rod). I also run my dads two Abu Garcia 6500-C3 from time to time, getting a bit wore out time to replace them soon. I really love the Shimano Curado 300e, Cost almost double the Abu but I think in the end may have been the better choice for float fishing salmon, will see how the newest Abu holds up, I have a bad feeling a king is going to tear it up next fall.


 I Fish a quantum energy pt E760 on a CUSTOM,tied on a 10' 8weight fly rod blank with the first three guides twisting from the top of the blank to the bottom of a blank like a spinning rod. This is my first STEELHEAD Baitcaster. I have used a Curado several times and i can say its WORTH THE PRICE, TAMER. dont Buy that ABU junk. i have a friend that fishes the EXPENSIVE revo and he hates the damned thing and he lets me use his curado. that reel is my favorite baitcaster, i only had one backlash the whole day casting 1/4 ounce jig heads. nothing else compares IMHO. It can handle kings without frying like a walmart special. I just Ordered my curado last night, i have heard from several guides that the curado is the way to go.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

troutguy26 said:


> Sounds like you little girls need some casting lessons.


I use 3/32, 1/16, and 1/8 oz jigs Good luck casting one of thos with a BC more then a few feet.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Multispeciestamer said:


> I use 3/32, 1/16, and 1/8 oz jigs Good luck casting one of thos with a BC more then a few feet.


Tamer you's crazy! If you double dog dare i will do it for ya, maybe mettle will triple that hot dog.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

How did this conversation turn into this?

I thought the OP was having problems casting bobber/drift rigs with a BC?

When I first started bobber fishing, I had an Abu Garcia BCX round reel. I had the same issues, couldn't cast a bobber worth crap.

I switched to a low-pro and had much better results.

A bobber/drift rig swings like a pendulum in the air, which causes the problem. It doesn't get a consistent smooth pull like a lure does on the spool. 

Spend some more time at it, up your weight, and train your thumb. You'll get the hang of it..


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Salmo, best bet is to find someone who fishes this kinda gear correctly and take them fishing, bug the hell outta them with questions and observe what they do and try to repeat it. This can be very frustrating, I went through it myself this year. With the help of a couple of members, (no names, but their initials are Diz and Hutch), I went from perfecting the unfixable birdsnest to actually enjoying this style of fishing. These two guys are surgical with the BC, and with a whole lot of practice and patience, I still wont be  Ya don't have to be a master at it to enjoy it, a day without a bunch of backlashes and down time will do wonders for your confidence, not to mention a couple of fish in the boat. Just keep at it, you'll get it figured.

Best of luck to ya,
J


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

jerrob said:


> Salmo, best bet is to find someone who fishes this kinda gear correctly and take them fishing, bug the hell outta them with questions and observe what they do and try to repeat it. This can be very frustrating, I went through it myself this year. With the help of a couple of members, (no names, but their initials are Diz and Hutch), I went from perfecting the unfixable birdsnest to actually enjoying this style of fishing. These two guys are surgical with the BC, and with a whole lot of practice and patience, I still wont be  *Ya don't have to be a master at it to enjoy it, *a day without a bunch of backlashes and down time will do wonders for your confidence, not to mention a couple of fish in the boat. Just keep at it, you'll get it figured.
> 
> Best of luck to ya,
> J


Jerrob ~
That's good advice man.... Just B/C one person has an opinion_ from the armchair_, doesn't mean the entire populous must adhere to one's ideals.

There once was a time I was scared to fire any lure from a bait caster in darkness. Not anymore - - heck I'll chuck a 1/4 oz bait into total darkness, but a lot of folks would not. I mentioned the one thing I cannot stress enough is THE FOLLOW THRU as the spool comes to a stop.
I usually don't use my thumb, doesn't mean somebody else who likes that feel & comfort zone can't. 
Doesn't mean we have to be a legendary mystery angler getting riled someone else doesn't think like _ME_.
If you are not comfortable casting light baits with a bait caster, that's _YOUR _preference. Everybody else doesn't have to maintain _YOUR _mindset.
You're right Diz, Salmo isn't getting much help at this point.
I would suggest to the gent that is _very unhappy with his "bad" reels_, to sell them for something more suited to their "needs", and give a deal to someone who can appreciate them.
Oh, yeah MST - you can look up FFO tackle they always have a ton of reconditioned Revos & round ABUs at a fraction of the price so you can have spares while the others are in the shop.

i really like my old Pinnacle Matrix Metal - same as the old, old style (pre Pure Fishing) Pflueger Trion, except a 4.7:1 gear box and it's _not_ a graphite frame - the pin brakes are spring loaded to drop out at a higher RPM too.
Use what works for you , and try to pass on that knowledge - it IS power...just try not to come off like the wizard of oz. :lol:
Send Diz & Hutch (TTTHOUsandcasts...*cough* *cough*!) a PM or two, they can give some good tips without trying to force anything on you - and they are both good guys I have personally met and known for a while... I bet Steve _doesn't even_ have my old line counters anymore does he Al ?!?!
:SHOCKED:
Bait Casters _can be_ addictive, maybe that explains why some are driven to use them with light baits.
:xzicon_sm

Heck, even TG27 might be willing to give out some lessons.
:evilsmile


----------



## llpof (Mar 31, 2012)

Abu? Where is TC when you need him?


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Lol, SFW you nailed it man. 

Salmo, if you ever want to fish just let me know, boat will be in the aqua this weekend. As diz said he isnt good with round reels, i prefer them and not the low profiles so it goes to show different strokes for different folks. 

Mettle, i dont care if you have patents and can't cast. 

Tamer, quick math just showed me that a 1/4oz jig is close to the same as a 8g float rig and ive casted way lighter than that before so i win, no need for the double dog. Plz try to hot tip someone else, thank you.


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

METTLEFISH said:


> DO NOT attempt to throw #9 floating Rapalas and such. Bait Casters are not meant for casting light weights.


Crazy
It's my best weigtless rig that I own?


----------



## Amistad (Feb 20, 2007)

Salmo,
Two things are important for your bait casting. 1. always keep your thumb lightly on the spool. After a while you won't even realize you're doing it. 2. Buy the very best reel you can afford. I've owned a few of the reels you are currently using and they are OK at best. The higher quality reels are much easier to use and learn on. Go on ebay and buy a Shimano Chronarch for $100. Even used it's twice the reel you are currently using. As was previously mentioned, the cast control knob controls the front half of the cast, the spool brakes control the back half. Contrary to what one gentleman is telling you, you really can throw some surprizingly small baits once you get good at it.(with lighter line). Lastly, if casting accuracy is not really an issue for what you are doing, don't be afraid to put a stout spinning reel on that rig and have fun.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Amistad said:


> Salmo,
> Two things are important for your bait casting. 1. always keep your thumb lightly on the spool. After a while you won't even realize you're doing it. 2. Buy the very best reel you can afford. I've owned a few of the reels you are currently using and they are OK at best. The higher quality reels are much easier to use and learn on. Go on ebay and buy a Shimano Chronarch for $100. Even used it's twice the reel you are currently using. As was previously mentioned, the cast control knob controls the front half of the cast, the spool brakes control the back half. Contrary to what one gentleman is telling you, you really can throw some surprizingly small baits once you get good at it.(with lighter line). Lastly, if casting accuracy is not really an issue for what you are doing, don't be afraid to put a stout spinning reel on that rig and have fun.


 
Just make sure you throw down wind only!.....


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

couple more thoughts and some dittos
practice can't be said enough. My son casts in the yard to put in more time with a bait caster.

I agree that they are made for a little more weight than an open face but you can go pretty light if you are both daring and willing to pick out a few professional over-runs.

There are light oils on the market (hot sauce I think is one) that can reduce the start-up inertia to get your spool spinning. I go beyond dangerous and use singer sewing machine oil. I clean and re-oil ocasionally because it is so thin it gets spun out of the reel. I don't use reel grease at all (too thick n slow), just the oil. I can back off my spool tension to where it takes very little to get it moving and stay moving. This can be a recipe for disaster but can also prove to be rewarding in longer casts with lighter presentations. My spool will not stop when the lure hits the ground as a properly (safe) reel would be set. I also like the braid. Small diameter, strong, light. I like power-pro (round) better than the flatter braids and superlines. I just think it comes off the reel easier.

Put enough time in with a bait caster and it will likely become your go-to casting reel except in certain situations where an open face is needed.


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

METTLEFISH said:


> Just make sure you throw down wind only!.....


You can throw a baitcaster in the wind and with light baits
The only limiting factor would be, As long as the bait doesn't get blown back at you



Like others have said
Start with the reel a little tight, practice, and buy the best reel you can afford
With a baitcaster your gaining accuracy, better drag and less line twist
over the spinning reel. 
It's well worth learning to throw one


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

ManxFishing said:


> You can throw a baitcaster in the wind and with light baits
> The only limiting factor would be, As long as the bait doesn't get blown back at you
> 
> 
> ...


Even _IF you think_ you know how to use one and have convinced yourself how good you are for 20+ years......

:lol: :lol:

Old dogs _can _learn new tricks - it just takes an open mind...
and a bit of _open minded_ practice.


----------



## SALMOTRUTTA (Nov 10, 2010)

Ive been practicing tossing my drift rig this morning and although I Hooked my first fish, i did not land it. im going back out to get more practice here in a bit. i only had like 5 backlashes in the three hours i was fishing. I had my order for my Curado cancelled and bought a daiwa lexa 300. they said this reel was made for salmon and steelhead so i hope its worth the money.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I prefer the pin brakes, but as far as a mag cast control - you can do no better than Daiwa!
Looks like a very good choice.

Best of luck with it!


----------



## SALMOTRUTTA (Nov 10, 2010)

It was certainly a no brainer for the price, with My special discount it was well under 200 bucks I had it overnighted so I can take Monday off and get to know my new reel, I would also like to add a big thank you to troutguy,sfw,mettlefish, MST, and anyone else who chimed in. This is what good member participation looks like.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

SALMOTRUTTA said:


> It was certainly a no brainer for the price, with My special discount it was well under 200 bucks I had it overnighted so I can take Monday off and get to know my new reel, I would also like to add a big thank you to troutguy,sfw,mettlefish, MST, and anyone else who chimed in. This is what good member participation looks like.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


No problem man, just because we dont all agree does not mean we cant keep it clean. What rod are you using with this reel?


----------



## SALMOTRUTTA (Nov 10, 2010)

That custom I just got, 10 foot, 7 or 8 weight loomis built on a fly rod blank. Should be a good float rod, but I'm looking to trade for a new center pin 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

